# Audiocontrol ESP-3 Remote Knob - specs?



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Anyone attempted to build there own? From the only hi-res photos I found the board is fairly simple, and if I lose the led that gets rid of three components. Frankly AC has been useless, it's like they never built the thing and have given me zero info on it.

If someone has already done this, great, if not and you have a ESP-3 remote you be willing to pull and give me high res photos of both sides of the pcb I'd be very thankful, and willing to shoot 5 bucks to you through Paypal.

I did search but after about five pages I didn't see anything related.

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

AudioControl is at fault for not helping you reverse engineer their product?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

what are you trying to accomplish? reverse engineer it? (not surprised AC wont tell you how to build it)

do you have one? (assume not since you want pictures) if you are just looking to add a center channel, there are other solutions.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

I have an ESP with no remote. And I am reverse engineering it, but i didn't ask AC to give me part numbers and pcb specs, I asked for the pinout ( 4 conductors) . Its not that they won't give it to me, they have no info on it anymore.

It's not like two pots, 3 resistors, a diode and an led are a trade secret, they aren't selling it anymore and it seems like they threw all the info on it in the trash.

I know there are other methods, I'm just looking to make a functional piece of equipment FULLY functional again with the addition of that remote.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

ryankenn said:


> I have an ESP with no remote. And I am reverse engineering it, but i didn't ask AC to give me part numbers and pcb specs, I asked for the pinout ( 4 conductors) . Its not that they won't give it to me, they have no info on it anymore.


That is what they told you to make you go away  highly unlikely they have no info on it. most places I have worked keep documents indefinitely.



> It's not like two pots, 3 resistors, a diode and an led are a trade secret, they aren't selling it anymore and it seems like they threw all the info on it in the trash.
> 
> I know there are other methods, I'm just looking to make a functional piece of equipment FULLY functional again with the addition of that remote.


hopefully you can find someone who has it.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah perhaps I'm being a difficult customer, although it was through them I was able to find the unit with no remote as they have no parts or units in the back anymore.

With the picture I have already really just a few shots of the trace side so I know the phone connector pins and I could build it. I suppose trial and error would work as well.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

I am in the process of having an electronics savy freind draw me a parts/wiring diagram from his so I can build one for one of the ESP3 units I have that does not have the knob. Should be done in a couple weeks (the drawing and parts list, not the new knob)...I'll let you know.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Sounds good, if anyone still has one they can snap hi res closeups of I could get it finished very quickly, it wouldn't need a PCB, the components are simple enough just to be wired together and pots mounted in a custom fashion.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

ryankenn said:


> Sounds good, if anyone still has one they can snap hi res closeups of I could get it finished very quickly, it wouldn't need a PCB, the components are simple enough just to be wired together and pots mounted in a custom fashion.


Thats exactly what my freind said...I'll let you know as soon as I get the drawing and the knob back. Can also send you hi res pics. Maybe I'll have you make me one as well.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

(2) 0.1 uF Capacitors. They show a tolerance of “Z” which I don’t see much. Can’t readily find it, normally caps are J,K or M from 5%-20%. Should be fine with Digikey P/N 399-9777-ND

(2) 1K resistors Digikey P/N 1.0KH-ND

(1) 2K resistor Digikey P/N CF12JA2K00-ND

(3) Diodes, unsure here because of the photos. Look like standard 1A, 1KV DO41 style diode, but markings are 002. 

Potentiometers, who knows. From what I can make out the larger is 333F V10KBX2, the smaller 204F V10KBX2. Searching and trying to understand the P/N's I assume they are V10K. Volume, 10K resistance. Don't know how to tell if that is right, or what the range, so I'm guessing. Really need to measure the range, whether its linear or logarithmic, and whether they are detented. 

Do the units turn on/off? With the knobs fully counterclockwise is the ESP-3 off, LED off, and when you rotate you have a detent to turn it "ON", then a log scale as you adjust? Things to find out.

If they are just on all the time, I'm planning on losing the LED as you'd lose one resistor, and the diodes.

If he has any pics that would be awesome. Here's what I've sourced from the internet so far:





Also, if anyone has pictures of an ESP-2 that would help as well, as they are the same Spatial Restoration setup. Only the ESP-3 adds the Image Restoration, and you can see on the pictures above, all PCB's starts out as ESP-3's and then they snap off the Image side to make the ESP-2 remote.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

So on an electronics forum it was suggested the Pot is a 10K, linear, dual gang ( 10K - B is linear, X2 is dual gang ). If that helps your friend along its probably the hardest part to exactly replicate. I found one and it was $25!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Rotary Potentiometers | Potentiometers | Newark element14 US

anywhere from $0.80 to $20


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Still looking for anyone that can get me some pictures of a knob. I am willing to pay for good photos.


----------



## billymonter (Apr 15, 2009)

I have one in front of me how do you want the pict?


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

I think you emailed me as well, but the most important pic would be of the trace side of the PCB, square on in a resolution such that I can follow it all.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

So, its been a while, but first some thanks:

rich20730 - sent me a pdf scan of the proper ESP-3 Manual. (I'll post a link below soon)

HUGE THANKS - billymonter

Without him, I'd still be floundering hoping for something to pop up on Ebay. He took a ton of awesome photos, as well as answering dimensional, resistance and operational questions - all in the middle of the night I might add. Allowed me to get where I am today so huge props to him.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

So here are some of the pictures billymonter took and sent, which allowed this to get moving.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

So here is the completed PCB in Pad2Pad. I'm trying a company called Futurlec to have the PCB made, the first run is 5pcs, with solder mask but no silk screening. From China so it may be a few weeks before I see anything, but only $50 shipped for 5 pcs is pretty awesome. Would allow me to assemble and sell some others if it comes to it.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Parts list from Digikey for all that you need, should anyone want to make their own. Once the boards are here and I confirm it is working, I'll just sell the extra boards off most likely for $10 or $15 each, although I might throw a completed unit on Ebay as well to see how much I can get, I see so many System90's, ESP2's and 3's without remotes on there.

Total would be around $40 as I ordered some extra parts for prototyping. Also I spent $11 just on getting good knobs, which you could save $5-6 more if you went with plastic.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Audiocontrol ESP-3 PDF Manual:

Zippyshare.com - ESP-3 Owners Manual.pdf


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

ryankenn, SO sorry that I was not able to get you more photos and/or the parts list...despite his promises, my ee friend has been too busy at work to get it done....it is great that you were able to do this anyway, and I am sure that it will help some people out. 

I DEFINITELY would like to buy one from you...just let me know, can do paypal.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

No problems. The PCB will be the biggest wait at this point, I'll post up when its here and populated, with results of it working, or causing a fire.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Parts are here. Only surprise was the phone jack which had pins in reverse to what the datasheet showed. ( I knew it too ). They only show certain versions, in this case 6 and 8 pin models, and I guessed how the 4 pins would be, and guessed wrong. Hopefully the PCB guys can get the change in.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks similar to the Phoenix bass cube remote i finished yesterday lol. Pics at Phoenix phorum.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks good, way fewer components though? No diodes or caps? The biggest hurdle is the fact the AC remote features On/Off of the unit. This requires the switch, two caps and 3 diodes to achieve. I could have had it On all the time, but once you are into so far, whats a little farther!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The switch is integrated in the potentiometer. It does have less components than the AC remote.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow you guys rock. Threads like this are why I love this forum. So great to have things like this documented.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Wow you guys rock. Threads like this are why I love this forum. So great to have things like this documented.


Yes documented publicly just in case someone in a few weeks/months/years happens to be looking for the same thing that no longer is manufactured. Got to love the forums.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Well having the parts, I was able to measure (with a limited meter, tomorrow I'll have my good one) and it seems on this the pots is actually a 5K, not 10K. Its very odd as all markings on it, and general practice suggests it should be a linear 10K. 

The measurements I got from Billymonter suggested 5K and having them in my hands, his measurements do bear this out. 

Luckily another member here has offered his extra remote to me for testing purposes, and I'll most likely have to take him up on it to make sure my remote operates exactly the same as his real one does. I can't wait to be at that stage of the game.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Am betting they are 10k....you have to remove the pots from the circuit if measuring as they may be tied up with resistors and other pots.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Maybe, but it would be hard to exactly halve the readings with the resistors on this board. When I have my PCB I'll just test place everything and stick the 5K and 10K in to see which measures as it should.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Damn it seems like its been ages! The PCB's finally arrived today, and I guess that is the turn around to expect from such a bargain. On the plus side as I suspected, small runs are only done in even numbers, and form a full square/rectangle, so my order of 5 generated 8 PCB's. 

For anyone doing this on their own for any purpose, remember that as you get free product. Boards look great, although two errors have occurred. One is their fault, despite the layout they joined to pins on the phone jack that didn't need to be and weren't shown as such ( their mistake ) and the phone jack that I caught late the error I made, I forgot to adjust the pins to reflect it, so I will be cutting a few traces and using wires to bridge the mistake. I may still fix the PCB design and order more totally correct to sell. 

I'm going to get this up and running and make sure it works first. I still would also like to explore the PG design shown above/PG1 to get the on/off rotary pot into one item.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Wow you guys rock. Threads like this are why I love this forum. So great to have things like this documented.


No kidding, I still have 2 of these things in use so this thread may very well come in handy in the near future.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The switch pot that has the push/pull switch is not cheap...about 10-15 bucks EACH!!!. Thats why I went with the rotate switch pot which is about 3-4 bucks and much smaller in size.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Do you have P/N's for either of those? I'm having no luck finding them.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

ryankenn said:


> Do you have P/N's for either of those? I'm having no luck finding them.


Here's the push pull...the only downside to this one is that its very bulky also the pins are too big (great for soldering direct wires to it, not so pcb friendly).

RV16BF-10-15R1-B10K


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Got me on the right track. There are some interesting pots on Mouser, so with the rotational on/off click that operates seperate terminals than the resistance portion is on, which is what the AC knob setup is more suited to.

I did find the right version of what you posted, and its in stock. Thanks for the right lead!

RV16BF-20-15R1-B14 Alpha (Taiwan) | Mouser

The -10- is lugs, the -20- is PCB terminal.

I'm also curious to find the right LED header plug, there are literally 1000's of choices.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Ryan, pm sent...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

ryankenn said:


> Got me on the right track. There are some interesting pots on Mouser, so with the rotational on/off click that operates seperate terminals than the resistance portion is on, which is what the AC knob setup is more suited to.
> 
> I did find the right version of what you posted, and its in stock. Thanks for the right lead!
> 
> ...


They are bulky, but your correct on the -20- pcb terminals. I was using BPS PadBoard and those wouldn't fit either, thats why I went with the rotating switch instead of the push pull.

They very well could have the LED header plug, good luck finding it.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Well thanks to Seafish I FINALLY have two original remotes in my possesion. Thankfully all measure out to what I expected and all the components are correct, BUT...

When I ordered my PCB's at the last minute I realized the phone jack stagger was backwards to the one I had. I fixed the stagger but f'd up the pins.

Now with real AC boards here the stagger is like I had originally thought, so my phone jack wouldn't fit a AC board. When I was ordering these the datasheets are brutal, they generally show the measurements for 6 or 8 pins options, not the 4 pin ones. Tricky, did your phone jack come from Mouser? From briefly looking Mouser parts are slightly different from Digikey ( like they have the on/off pot where Digikey doesn't ).

I'm going to take a pic tomorrow for clarity but I need to see if I can order a phone jack with the pins staggered like the original.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes i ordered from mouser, ilk take pics and provide them. I wouldn't worry about the pins been laid out wrong as long as it fits it's okay. You can always change the wires on one end.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Here is what I've got. My board works with the connector I have, but those pins are offset in reverse to the real board. I've found pictures of the correct modular RJ11 unit online, but all are direct order from China sites. Hopefully Mouser or Digikey can come up with one of these for me to repair this other board.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Jesus! Over an hour and a half with Digikey netted only a connector that would "work", but not to fix Seafish's board as the dims don't work. Then I found a picture of the right one, sold direct from China at min qty of 100 ($13.80 for 100!). Asked for clarification as there was no data sheet. They sent it, and pics are great, but are contrary to the datasheet.

So I was just looking through Google images of a 6P4C Modular Jack hoping, and looking what I find, on Amazon no less:

http://www.amazon.com/Vertical-Mounting-Modular-Female-Connector/dp/B00E6QICFE

Look right, and the photo is very clear. It cheap enough I'm going to just try and see.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Well another failure on the ones from Amazon, $15 down the drain. But I FINALLY found some OEM style by the same manufacturer, SMK. The body is slightly deeper but can be trimmed, and the posts don't match the original, but the body can be glued down, so I can repair the one I have now. Plus they had a 30 pce lot, so I have lots and lots now!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Ryan I was just wondering todsay how this is going for you. 

Looks like you are making progress...is that one of the boards you are building from scratch, or one of mine??


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

That's your board, so I can fix it now, may be a week as I can find the time to do it up.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

ryankenn said:


> That's your board, so I can fix it now, may be a week as I can find the time to do it up.


Cool.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Here is your board done. I just have to do some continuity checks and secure the wires, and of course make sure it works. I can only turn mine on/off with it but I may try and get it into my home setup to see if its altering the sound as it should. Most of your issue was the missing connector so I don't see an issue.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

VERY cool...it'd b e great if you compared its actual operations to the good one I sent you. THANKS!!


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Well I tested it tonight, and that's about where it stopped. I tried your good remote first and it worked as advertised. Putting the repaired remote on, nothing. 

Measured some voltages and at the connector everything was good but it didn't work. As a last resort I took the mounting plate off your good remote as I needed to measure the trace side of the PCB to see what the differences were. Well, immediately I saw the issue.

I knew AC updated the PCB at some point to be perforated so they could have the ESP-2 remote break off so they only had to make one part instead of two separate PCB's. I traced the jumpers off of photos and new the circuit was the same.

But if you look closely at the phone jack pins in the photo, you'll notice right away if you have a keen eye that the pins are going different places between the two boards. Not randomly however, exactly reversed.

You older (non-functioning) PCB is a first run unit. You need a phone jack reversed to the other you have, and it turns out its the jack that I've gotten a few times which is wrong to the design for all the other remotes.

As confusing as that is I actually have the reversed "wrong" jack already, so I just have to undo the repair and glue job I did for this one and put the alternate on your board. Its good I caught this here as I designed my PCB based on the older rev board, but using the new style plug, which would have never worked. I just noticed now looking at the photos one page one that I never got a straight look into the jack of the older board, but you can see in one photo the gold terminals on the TOP of the phone jack, which mean the cord plugs in upside down to what they did with the grey connector ont he newer boards.

So a few more days and we should be good, and I now have components to build both revisions of board, so I guess it wasn't all wasted.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Does that mean that either board will work with any ESP3 or 90/11 and still use the same connecting cord?? Also, is the cord a simple phone cord or ??

BTW--it is amazing to me that you got that all figured out!!


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes, it all works the same, they just totally changed the board from one rev to another, which is strange. Perhaps they had the same difficultly sourcing the weird jack just like I did.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

So here is your board repaired and working. I will try and verify the sound altering this week sometime, but I have to cut it in my home system to do it, and I'm not in love with that idea as its decent stuff. I'm going to set up a smaller amp and speakers I have just to make sure the shaping functions, but all voltages are the same as the functional unit at minimal and maximum settings.

You can see here the LED is on. I will PM with some other details.

 

Now I can get the next PCB batch ordered corrected with what I've seen, I just have to chose what phone jack to choose. I have so many now!


----------



## billymonter (Apr 15, 2009)

You've got Power Ryankenn!!!Way to go


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

ryankenn said:


> So here is your board repaired and working. I will try and verify the sound altering this week sometime, but I have to cut it in my home system to do it, and I'm not in love with that idea as its decent stuff. I'm going to set up a smaller amp and speakers I have just to make sure the shaping functions, but all voltages are the same as the functional unit at minimal and maximum settings.
> 
> You can see here the LED is on. I will PM with some other details.
> 
> ...


NICE work. pm replied.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Done. Just modding the bracket to allow for the vertical plugin. Works and together though, should be heading back soon. Has allowed some real insight into making my copy as near as exact as I can be. Thanks Seafish.

Top is your original, bottom is the repaired and operating unit (and left is repair, right original on PCB side).


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Well, FINALLY, finalized this design. After fixing Seafish's board and having direct access to it I was able to more closely mimic the design. I have a final PCB now, and I'm trying a different company that for similar cost will silkscreen it with component markings and some text for the Replica status. Will be a month again I'm sure before they are here.

This design has the same grey SMK input plug as the OEM, as well as the same push/pull 10K pot. So this is essential OEM at this point, save for the knobs which I found great knurled AL ones, but they aren't quite identical.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice, have you ever checked out pcb express? They do pretty cheap proto work


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

minbari said:


> Nice, have you ever checked out pcb express? They do pretty cheap proto work


Link? I search and found a few companies that use that name.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.expresspcb.com/

I have used them many times. Quick, cheap and do a good job


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

ryankenn said:


> Well, FINALLY, finalized this design. After fixing Seafish's board and having direct access to it I was able to more closely mimic the design. I have a final PCB now, and I'm trying a different company that for similar cost will silkscreen it with component markings and some text for the Replica status. Will be a month again I'm sure before they are here.
> 
> This design has the same grey SMK input plug as the OEM, as well as the same push/pull 10K pot. So this is essential OEM at this point, save for the knobs which I found great knurled AL ones, but they aren't quite identical.


Really nice work Ryan!!
And I DO like the knobs!!


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Well it seems like its been forever, most likely because it has been. But today, I FINALLY have my own, working ESP-3 remote. The boards finally came in (sort of, more later) today so I was able to make one up and test it out, and success. The boards themselves turned out well, save for a few small hiccups. I sized 3 of the diode holes too small for 1A units, but that's fine as it doesn't need them that big and I'll just order smaller. 

Well here it is finally all finished up!


----------



## billymonter (Apr 15, 2009)

Enjoy!! That is a lot of detective work and effort.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone have the diagram or pics of the ACR-1? I have an OverDrive, I believe it requires that remote.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

TrickyRicky said:


> Anyone have the diagram or pics of the ACR-1? I have an OverDrive, I believe it requires that remote.


sorry, don't have that knob. That being said, the ACR-1 IS still available...I see them on ebay all the time--

Audio Control ACR 1 Remote for LC2I 6XS LC6 Overdrive | eBay


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah those are always up, they are a simple level control, even other manufacturers can be used if the pot is the same ( which most are ).


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah they are cheap, around 18 bucks on egay, but i wouldn't go sticking around any remote because it could cause damage to the processor. I got pg lpl44 remotes but again i wouldn't dare trying it until i can confirm the circuits are identical.


----------



## Slemo25 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have an esp3 without a remote. Can u make me a remote?


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

I would take a few as well. I have 3 esp-3s with no controllers.

Steve


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

I have 25 PCB's and enough components already purchased and on hand to make 8 units, (I have all the small components for all 25 but held back on knobs in case end users want their own style/type)

I just received the diodes finally after 3 MONTHS! of backorder status from Mouser so I'm going to start assembling most of them for sale on Ebay, but I have no issue sending them out here either.

I'm going to offer just a bare PCB if you want to get your own stuff ( I can send all the parts numbers you need, but maybe you have ideas), bare PCB and all components unassembled, and a final assembled product that has been tested.

Looking at $20 for the board, $40 for board+parts, $50 fully assembled and tested. Includes NA shipping. Frankly after I sell a few on Ebay members here may be better served to wait as I may drop the price a bit for people here once I've recouped the money I've put in.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Worth it....it is time consuming putting those suckers together (figuring out the circuit board, copying it, getting the boards made, ordering components, making sure they are the correct components and fit, soldering and testing them doesn't take long but its part of the process).


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Well it looks as of now that 8 will be all I make, and I'm keeping at least two. Mouser (the only vendor that carries the on/off pot) decided to make it a special order item now, with min qty of 1000. If I had any idea that was going to happen I would have ordered enough pots to at least use all my boards. Now I have boards and all the components to make them EXCEPT the stupid on/off pot. I can substitute a button but I'm tired of messing around with this.

The only place I see stock and the ability to order singles is here:

RV16BF-20-15R1-B14 ()

If anyone knows Korean and can order this from there for me, please PM me. The cost per is great, about $4US when ordering 10, but getting through the site to see shipping costs is impossible even with website translators.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Damn it if I would of known I would of purchased a few for myself...DAMN IT!


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

That's what I told the rep I've been working with. When I order my 8 in October, Mouser showed 360 in stock, and being a specialty item I figured they would be around until I was done. Turns out they ordered 1000 in 2009, and these are what is left. They eventually give up on it and return the stock to Alpha and remove it as a stocked item. I wish it had some warning that is was in a "red zone" as a potentially non stocked item and I would have bought at least 20.

The only glimmer of hope I see is some I've found for sale in groups of 50 or 100 and seeing if the seller is willing to break them up.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

ryankenn said:


> That's what I told the rep I've been working with. When I order my 8 in October, Mouser showed 360 in stock, and being a specialty item I figured they would be around until I was done. Turns out they ordered 1000 in 2009, and these are what is left. They eventually give up on it and return the stock to Alpha and remove it as a stocked item. I wish it had some warning that is was in a "red zone" as a potentially non stocked item and I would have bought at least 20.
> 
> The only glimmer of hope I see is some I've found for sale in groups of 50 or 100 and seeing if the seller is willing to break them up.


I get notices from Mouser when they are no longer going to carry the component or changes made to the data sheet. That sucks that they didn't give you a notice especially knowing you order a few from them. 

If you find a good source, making sure they are Alpha not counterfeits, then I could go half on the deal that way you don't end up with 50 pots...


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...iocontrol-esp-3-model-11-replica-remotes.html


----------



## Slemo25 (Dec 30, 2014)

I received my esp-3 remote control today. thank you very very much ryankenn. It was a pleasure doing business with you. Good man


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

No problem. Pretty bummed now though, the guys selling 50 and 100 units of the correct pot on Ebay has pulled both auctions after I asked about buying less, so I assume he was just buying them from Mouser and reselling them for profit, and now that he sees no stock he had to pull them.

That seems like it for now. One website I was able to contact in Korea that showed stock, responded (nice of them) but alas no stock. A few other Korean sites shows stock but didn't respond thus far to my English and translated messages.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Glad that I got one of these from you….so the next version may have to have a toggle switch for the on/off aspect?? They even make toggles with a small led at the tip.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't even worry about a toggle or any kind of switch...when the potentiometer is fully counterclockwise the effect is the same as if it were switched off.

Now there are some switch pots that switch upon rotation, but again there really is no need for this as its the same effect as having it fully counter clockwise.


That said you should be able to make more just sub that switch/pot with a regular single gang pot and add a jumper on the switch solder pads (via holes).


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Alpha (same as on the board) does make a 10K pot with the same footprint but two tabs off the back of the body for on/off, so it clicks on rotation and I could wire from those tabs to the board.

Also, Mouser does have stock of the push/pull 10K in non solder pins, but lugs. From the datasheet, just the front three are lugs, the switch is still pins. If that's the case I'm 100% sure I can adapt it to work.

The only issue is when you are selling them on Ebay, I want to be able to just say, this is a direct and exact replacement. Explaining how its almost the same and operates the same is harder to do than it is here where everyone understands how it works.

I does look like I may be able to get more going, we'll see. I spammed a ton of people in China, Korea and Taiwan and I actually have some responses today, and may be able to get the original. But if not Mouser is going to give me a sample of the lug version.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

ryankenn said:


> Alpha (same as on the board) does make a 10K pot with the same footprint but two tabs off the back of the body for on/off, so it clicks on rotation and I could wire from those tabs to the board.
> 
> Also, Mouser does have stock of the push/pull 10K in non solder pins, but lugs. From the datasheet, just the front three are lugs, the switch is still pins. If that's the case I'm 100% sure I can adapt it to work.
> 
> ...



Yep just check the data sheet as the pins are much larger on the lug pins. I can take pics of the one I have here with me....if you need clear pics just let me know.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

If you can send a pic of that, it would get the ball rolling. I can grind down the pins to fit ( if its just the front three ).


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Hope these help, let me know if you need dimensions from any other angle.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Do you have a picture of it just from the front quarter. It looks like the legs come out the front of that PCB and bend under, that would be the only issue I see.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

ryankenn said:


> Do you have a picture of it just from the front quarter. It looks like the legs come out the front of that PCB and bend under, that would be the only issue I see.




They are bent, but am sure you could bend them straight (perpendicular) to the mounting axis.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

The only difference is the pin version comes straight down out of the rear of the pot board, where these come down the front. So to get it to sit flat down I think I'd have to cut the pins right off and just solder new ones on the rear.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

You can see that from the center of the outer switch pin to the front pot pins its exactly 20mm so if that's the same with your layout than it should work with a little dremel'ing.

Also if your boards have space (no traces in front of the pot's pins) then you can drill new via holes and add a little solder wick to the original via holes.


I also notice how your switch/pot is a dual gang but it appears that the front pins are not in circuit? If this is the case then why not use those and add jumpers?


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Got the remote. It will work, but will be alot more work to alter than I had thought. I didn't see from the photos that the rear 6 pins were also lugs, so they don't just fit the board. So I'm looking at 10-15mins per pot to modify the pins I think. We'll see, but it did arrive, thanks!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Ryan, just wanted to let you know that I got my remote today. Thanks. C.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

No problem. That was the first time I shipped anything untracked and let me tell you it took a little longer then I thought it would and created some nervousness about when the things were actually going to show up.


----------



## mobileaudiofreak (Aug 9, 2011)

not to sound stupid but, fill me in guys, whats the jump on the esp-3? people still use them? ive got an esp-2 and an esp-3 sitting on the shelf collecting dust


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Well I finally got around to trying Tricky's pot. Not too much modification required, but was a bit more of a pain. Will work fine, so I'm going to make the final 16 I have boards for. I've had a few contacts on Ebay wondering if I'll be making more, so I think I'll be able to sell them.

Of course the knobs I used are now on order from Mouser, with 13-14 week leadtimes. So now I get to search for those.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

The last 19 I can build. All the PCB's are used up now. What a **** ton of work to modify all those push/pull pots. But, it feels good to have built this and extend the life of some of these old processors for people. I'm keeping 2 for myself for now to go with my ESP-3, but in the end I may only keep one remote.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Ryan, that is AMAZING work..honestly, I hope that you decide to sell these for substantially more then you did the last ones which simply were a steal!!! 

Also, kinda proud that in my own small way I helped you get started with this project, and hope that you dont reget it…LOL


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

You were a big help, along with Tricky and others. I'm asking a bit more for sure this time around, mostly to cover the Ebay fees which I had forgotten about, and because shipping with tracking is more and last time without it was nerve racking. If anyone wants one here PM me. I can take them out of that auction.


----------



## arsus88 (May 2, 2015)

The unit is quite heavy for it's size and appears very well made (made in US). It outputs a very clean signal to the amp. It also outputs a "remote" signal to switch on the amp.


----------



## fabrique au japon (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello ryannken, just stumbled upon your thread here. I have an Audio Control ESP-3. Unfortunately was too late getting those pics for you. Luckily I have the remote still. These processors work awesome. Certain audio recordings have hidden subliminal tracks that are decoded by this special processor. Take note about the led used in the remote. I have tried to use a high brightness type and found the processor operated differently. Meaning didn't sound as good with respects to the spacial restoration effect. I had to go back to the led my unit came with. The current drain was too much I assume. Another very important note is all Audio Controll units of this era must have the user take special attention to not use your fingers to adjust the levels. DO Not Push hard, use flat blade screwdriver! The reason is the potentiometer design. The shape of the wiper will wear off (grind) the trace of the potentiometers board if pushed hard enough. I know it's too inviting to use your finger to quickly make an adjustment. Dont, you are slowly destroying that potentiometer. I repaired an EQX that 22 of the 32 pots were nonfunctioning! All had ground off traces. Lastly I have tried you link for the ESP-3 MANUAL and it no longer exists there, has expired. Can I get a copy from you. I purchased mine from a friend and didn't get it. I remember reading it and the technology of how the ESP-3 worked using +L -R analog signals. It was quite the write up. Anyways I would like a copy. Thanks


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey fabrique au japon

Let me know if you still need a copy. 

Steve


----------



## fabrique au japon (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi Steve. Yes I do need a copy of the owners manual for the Audio Control ESP-3. Mine has been uninstalled for the last 10 years. Since then today's mp3 format is a question I've been asking myself as to the sound quality compared to a CD. How well does the imagery appear, is there a loss of those +L and -R signal phase inversions that allow the processor to decode and create that spatial environment. Compressed mp3 is my biggest curiosity.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

*MVC REMOTE???*

Any idea if this controller will work with an MVC?


----------



## polloherrera (Jan 27, 2016)

ryankenn said:


> Anyone attempted to build there own? From the only hi-res photos I found the board is fairly simple, and if I lose the led that gets rid of three components. Frankly AC has been useless, it's like they never built the thing and have given me zero info on it.
> 
> If someone has already done this, great, if not and you have a ESP-3 remote you be willing to pull and give me high res photos of both sides of the pcb I'd be very thankful, and willing to shoot 5 bucks to you through Paypal.
> 
> ...




It works for esp 2 ?


----------



## polloherrera (Jan 27, 2016)

control works esp 2 and esp 3?


----------



## Gregory Conway (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello to all reading,

My name is Gregory and the purpose behind my post is to see if anybody including Mr. Kenn would have two ESP-3 remotes for sale or would be willing to make two? 

However also would either of you the same be willing to create two ESP-2 remotes I currently have one ESP-2 remote to photograph or ship to an honest person for means or recreating it for the benefit of the DIY Audio Public.

My recent email correspondence with Audio Control indicated this... 

1) They have no intent on revamping the ESP series or reproducing any remotes for them. 

2) No intent of future release of a all new processor with similar attributes to the ESP series but rebranded to another Audio Control name nor are they selling the technology. 

3) The ACR-1, ACR-2, or ACR-3 remotes will not operate the ESP series of processors.

4) The ESP-2 remote will not operate the ESP-3 and an ESP-3 remote will not operate an ESP-2.

5) However if you posses and original ESP-2 or ESP-3 processor and original factory remote they can service or repair it or them.

6) They have received a multitude of requests to revamp the ESP series as the ESP-4 as these customer requests and comment emails generate a high volume they are still not yet motivated to revisit the ESP series so this ESP-4 is at this not going to happen.

So for those of you that have one, kudos! But for those of you whom had never heard one owned one it's amazing moreover run and Epicenter into one of them and wow... BUT! Back to remotes anyone willing to sell two ESP-3 remotes and willing to use my ESP-2 remote to make two ESP-2 remotes I can buy let's chat thanks -Gregg


----------



## will. (Jul 7, 2015)

I found an ESP-3 locally with a remote for 30 dollars in great shape...plugged it and thought it didn't work...remote led didn't light up and knobs didn't affect the sound....Yesterday, I decided to read the manual and realized I just needed to pull the second knob "out" to activate the ESP...

I almost through away the whole unit given that the remotes are no longer available.....glad I didnt



Gregory Conway said:


> Hello to all reading,
> 
> My name is Gregory and the purpose behind my post is to see if anybody including Mr. Kenn would have two ESP-3 remotes for sale or would be willing to make two?
> 
> ...


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: MVC REMOTE???*



mfenske said:


> Any idea if this controller will work with an MVC?


 Did you find a remote that will control a MVC?


----------



## chevylandau (Sep 11, 2017)

Do you still have any of these ESP-3 Remotes for sale?


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I think this knob is for an ESP-2 or ESP-3? I bought an AudioControl MVC off of eBay and the seller pulled a fast one.

So if AudioControl is not going to supply us with any new knobs and someone knows how to build them, they can use mine for research as long as I get them back in working order.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Unfortunately the one I have would be cost prohibitive for purchase as its the last one I have left. 

I'm surprised more didn't show up for sale. I ordered 25 or 50 PCB's when I was doing this, and 20 sold fast, then I was stuck with a bunch for the longest time. Once I was down to 15 or so I sold the last ones plus all the spare PCB's to an Ebay seller who I thought was going to build and sell the rest.

I don't have his name anymore but he was in Barbados.


----------



## Lilcriminal (Feb 12, 2018)

Necro-posting on this old thread, but this is the absolute best source of inf on these things.

I have an ESP-2 that needs a remote knob. I can build one myself, and I assume it would be similar to, but simpler than, the ESP-3 remote.

I just need to know what parts would be involved and a schematic to follow.

Has anyone found detailed pictures of the PCB on the knob for the ESP-2?


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Someone told me that ESP-2 & MVC knobs are very similar to the old Epicenter knobs (ACR-1 I think). Idk why they wouldn’t be.

These knobs are regularly available on eBay for $30 or so. Might be worth a gamble.


----------



## Lilcriminal (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks, KillerBox, that's where I'm at right now too. 

However, I figured that if the ACR-1 would work, audiocontrol would just say so. I never had an Epicenter, did it have the push/pull on/off feature that the ESP does?


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

Original Epicenter did not have push/pull function.


----------



## The Mad Scientist (May 29, 2018)

Years ago I managed to slick talk an AC engineer out of the schematics for the remotes for epicenter and esp-2.... They are sketched by hand but came from AC. I had the same issue of remotes stolen from my stash, but left me the main units.
I can confirm they no longer make remotes for esp-2 and esp-3..


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

I just picked up a very nice condition ESP-3 yesterday, but sadly without the knob or cable. Is there any chance of the OP making these again?


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

SUX 2BU said:


> I just picked up a very nice condition ESP-3 yesterday, but sadly without the knob or cable. Is there any chance of the OP making these again?


I sent my ESP-3, MVC and old Epicenter to a guy for him to make clones of all 3 of them because AudioControl no longer makes the remotes for any of these items.

Send me your email or better yet FaceBook contact information and I will have him get in touch with you.

I think the only thing he hasn't made it the little metal box to hold the remotes.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks! PM sent


----------



## gabuzella (Jul 30, 2011)

KillerBox said:


> I sent my ESP-3, MVC and old Epicenter to a guy for him to make clones of all 3 of them because AudioControl no longer makes the remotes for any of these items.
> 
> Send me your email or better yet FaceBook contact information and I will have him get in touch with you.
> 
> I think the only thing he hasn't made it the little metal box to hold the remotes.


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

What would a brand new in box esp-3 sell for ? I know i have 1 at my parents, maybe time to dig it up

Steve


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

IMO, if its complete anywhere from $300 to $400.


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

If i remember correctly totally brand new in box....

Steve


----------



## Bull227 (Jul 27, 2020)

ryankenn said:


> The last 19 I can build. All the PCB's are used up now. What a **** ton of work to modify all those push/pull pots. But, it feels good to have built this and extend the life of some of these old processors for people. I'm keeping 2 for myself for now to go with my ESP-3, but in the end I may only keep one remote.


----------



## Bull227 (Jul 27, 2020)

i know this is a very old post do you still have any knobs left for the esp 2


----------



## kelvin peter (Mar 6, 2021)

KillerBox said:


> I sent my ESP-3, MVC and old Epicenter to a guy for him to make clones of all 3 of them because AudioControl no longer makes the remotes for any of these items.
> 
> Send me your email or better yet FaceBook contact information and I will have him get in touch with you.
> 
> I think the only thing he hasn't made it the little metal box to hold the remotes.


Please help me find a esp3 remote


----------



## blaube (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone will respond to this older thread.

I have an ESP-3 virtually new in a box without a remote. I want to either sell this unit or get a remote.
I read through this thread and saw someone was making some. I am interested in buying one. Does anyone still have any replicas available?


----------



## steve4134 (Oct 10, 2007)

If you sell your esp-3 let me know. I have the remote , just need the unit

Steve


----------



## blaube (Sep 7, 2014)

steve4134 said:


> If you sell your esp-3 let me know. I have the remote, just need the unit
> 
> Steve


Are you willing to sell the remote?


----------



## rtr002 (4 mo ago)

Has anyone tried the new ACR-4 remote to see if it will work with the ESP-3? I was talking to an installer that I know and he said someone told him that it worked with it but I have not been able to verify it.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

The controller knob for the ESP3 is a hardware specific controller that is made with a very specific circuit board...unfortunately there is NO way any other controller will work properly, if at all, with the 30 yo ESP3.


----------



## rtr002 (4 mo ago)

Oh well, I guess it was worth a try. I have two of them and no remotes, sucks.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

There was a guy that borrowed my ESP3 remote control a few years ago to try to make some. I think his name was Jason but, FaceBook banned my old account. So I have no way to contacting him.


----------

